# Error al instalar Mysql

## jcrequena

Hola, ante todo indicar que soy novato en Gentoo, al instalar Mysql con emerge mysql me encuentro con los siguientes errores y no se que hacer:

```
 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   mysql.eclass, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                              vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp                                              /build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-5.0.54:

 * Berkeley DB support is deprecated and will be removed in future versions!

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Previous datadir found, it's YOUR job to change

 * ownership and take care of it

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   mysql.eclass, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                              vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp                                              /build.log'.

 *
```

Pueden ayudarme? gracias por adelantado

----------

## i92guboj

Necesitamos ver el error, que debe estar más arriba en la salida de emerge. Esa última parte no nos dice gran cosa acerca del error. Tienes que pegar un trozo más grande de la salida.

----------

## jcrequena

Adjunto un .txt con un texto mas largo.

http://www.tempojuegos.com/error_mysql.txt

----------

## i92guboj

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib64/libssl.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> ...

 

Intenta re-emerger dev-libs/openssl, y luego sigue con mysql de nuevo.

----------

## jcrequena

Funciona!!

Mil gracias

----------

## jcrequena

Ahora el problema es que no tengo el script /etc/init.d/mysql, y por lo tanto no puedo hacer iniciar mysql.

Alguien me echa una mano?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo a mano ya mismo un Gentoo con mysql instalado para probar pero si no me falla la memoria, el servicio se llama mysqld. Te estará faltando la "d" al final?

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

EL archivo /etc/init.d/mysql lo proporciona el paquete dev-db/mysql-init-scripts. Es raro que no lo tengas. ¿instalaste mysql con la USE="minimal"?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *jcrequena wrote:*   

> Hola, ante todo indicar que soy novato en Gentoo, al instalar Mysql con emerge mysql me encuentro con los siguientes errores y no se que hacer:
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

En su momento me ha sucedido algo similar y lo he resuelto colocando en : /etc/portage/package.use 

```
=dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1 -berkdb
```

 quitandole la use berkdb que al parecer ya no va a furular más en lo futuro. Una vez echo esto ya compilo sin errores.

----------

